# Purpose & goals of a website - and how to accomplish



## daArch

In another thread, the conversation turned toward optimizing one's website for it's purpose. Different people use their websites for different goals. 

Scott was saying how he uses his NOT "as a lead generator, but rather a sales tool"

Ken uses his as a different purpose. He creates "desire", he markets his business through his website.

Both are right, neither are wrong.

I think what one needs to do is to figure out the PURPOSE of their website, who are you targetting, and how will you achieve your goals.

The thread that started this turned into a discussion about my website, but I see value in the subject helping others. Below, I ve copied pertinent posts so that folks can get the flow of the conversation. These posts were not MOVED from the original thread, but copied. Please note, this thread is in now the public pages, visable for all to see.


And if you want your previous post deleted or edited, just say the word.

OH, btw, to make this work in chronological order, I had to cheat on the date and time of this introduction


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, what Scott is saying is on point. More directly, you have to sell before you get the call. I took a moment to review your website as a potential customer. Its very cut and dry. The website assumes that a person is hellbent on using wallpaper and they just need to know who you are. Your page does no selling. It needs to. In order to pre-sell, you need to create desire. There is no sense of pace or willingness to solve problems anywhere on your site. Your home page is all about you when it should be all about the customer. Your credentials page is a resume. That's horrible. I say that with love as a friend. 

You are in a niche market and that lends itself to a higher closing rate by default. You have the skill set and the credentials.. what you are lacking is parlaying emotion. I typed in "wallpaper installers boston", and while you do have a first page listing, it goes to an article about liners. That's not a big problem as educational pages can have good weight with consumers. Where it falls apart is that the page doesn't entice any further calls to action. I get to the bottom of the article, read about some guy Cliff and it seems finite so my tendency would be to click away or back to Google to continue my search. 

Your pictures have no story to them. Telling a story has been deemed strong in website conversions (making people call or write). Talk about the projects, tie together the use of liners, then add a testimonial. You start to put together the whole picture and immediately people not only will want you, they will make that psychological uptick in expected price. By the time you get to someone's house, the only desire they should be salivating for is whether or not they can afford you. You can reinforce the qualification process on the phone through questioning and conversation. You'll be able to weed out someone looking for some cheap paper thrown up in their basement powder room.


----------



## RCP

Dayum Ken! Good stuff, excellent thread!


----------



## daArch

PressurePros said:


> Bill, what Scott is saying is on point. More directly, you have to sell before you get the call. I took a moment to review your website as a potential customer. Its very cut and dry. The website assumes that a person is hellbent on using wallpaper and they just need to know who you are. Your page does no selling. It needs to. In order to pre-sell, you need to create desire. There is no sense of pace or willingness to solve problems anywhere on your site. Your home page is all about you when it should be all about the customer. Your credentials page is a resume. That's horrible. I say that with love as a friend.
> 
> You are in a niche market and that lends itself to a higher closing rate by default. You have the skill set and the credentials.. what you are lacking is parlaying emotion. I typed in "wallpaper installers boston", and while you do have a first page listing, it goes to an article about liners. That's not a big problem as educational pages can have good weight with consumers. Where it falls apart is that the page doesn't entice any further calls to action. I get to the bottom of the article, read about some guy Cliff and it seems finite so my tendency would be to click away or back to Google to continue my search.
> 
> Your pictures have no story to them. Telling a story has been deemed strong in website conversions (making people call or write). Talk about the projects, tie together the use of liners, then add a testimonial. You start to put together the whole picture and immediately people not only will want you, they will make that psychological uptick in expected price. By the time you get to someone's house, the only desire they should be salivating for is whether or not they can afford you. You can reinforce the qualification process on the phone through questioning and conversation. You'll be able to weed out someone looking for some cheap paper thrown up in their basement powder room.


Ken,

thank you.

I am reading your words but have no reaction yet. Let me cut and paste and ponder. I know there is a lot of value in what you say. It will take a few readings to sink in.


----------



## daArch

Dammit Ken, 

now you got me THINKING. 

To get what you are saying through this skull will be a MUCH longer trip than a three hour cruise.

There is SUCH a difference in philosophy between what I was using and what you suggest. Not to say you're wrong, just that this was not my approach.


----------



## plainpainter

He's telling you to change your damn site. It's simple.


----------



## PatsPainting

Bill, you do have some really nice photo's of wallpaper. Those photos show professionalism and you know what the fook you are doing. 

There is one that it looks like somebody owns a rocket launcher or something. Looks like a hole got blown out of the wall? What is that?

Pat


----------



## daArch

plainpainter said:


> He's telling you to change your damn site. It's simple.



Dan, you are a master of the obvious. :thumbup:  :whistling2:

The question is how to do it.

Pat was talking about being true to oneself, which in the grand scheme, is necessary. I've always been low key when it comes to self promotion, but realize one can't be too shy. One of my best friends/painting buddies is a REAL good technician, but his "stage presence" is nil. He has a tough time generating work. I understand I need to redirect my site, finding the right formula will be tough.


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, philosophy is for intellectuals to discuss over brandy's on a cold Sunday afternoon in January. Websites are about selling. The days of name, rank and serial number being sufficient have passed us by. Think of your own buying habits. Its been summed up by many professionals.. we buy not what we need, but what we want. As business owners, we generate work and success by blurring the line and helping people buy. That's the core of marketing.


----------



## daArch

PatsPainting said:


> Bill, you do have some really nice photo's of wallpaper. Those photos show professionalism and you know what the fook you are doing.
> 
> There is one that it looks like somebody owns a rocket launcher or something. Looks like a hole got blown out of the wall? What is that?
> 
> Pat



ROFLMAO !!

Pat, don't you know ART when you see it ???? 

Gotta admit, when I went back to that job, I was "amazed" at the artwork they hung on such a classical and conservative wallpaper. I had no control. As we say in the biz, "I don't pick 'em, I only stick 'em"


----------



## daArch

PressurePros said:


> Bill, philosophy is for intellectuals to discuss over brandy's on a cold Sunday afternoon in January. Websites are about selling. The days of name, rank and serial number being sufficient have passed us by. Think of your own buying habits. Its been summed up by many professionals.. we buy not what we need, but what we want. As business owners, we generate work and success by blurring the line and helping people buy. That's the core of marketing.


I DO understand what you are saying. (Although, that brandy in Jan. sounds awful good).

Now I gotta find someone who can write what I find so difficult - or find a site I can "borrow" from.


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, let me ask you a question that may help you ponder. If staying true to yourself meant struggling for leads and constantly worrying about closing every sale, would that philosophy be a winner for you? I really do mean that as a direct question and not a backhanded smart azz commentary. I am following your lead here as the original poster of this thread. You are seemingly stressed about the selling/bidding/closing process. What Scott, myself and others are attempting to do is offer you a solution that has worked for all of us.

:osted before your last reply was read::


----------



## daArch

I'd like to thank you all for giving me food for thought (or maybe I like to damn you for keeping me awake half the night thinking  ). Seriously, I am definitely thinking about a different approach for my website. I understand I need to be true to myself, but also make it more a selling tool. I have to figure out a balance.

If anyone wants to throw out any kind of verbiage that would set me on track, I would welcome it. And if I question what you say, it's not that I am being argumentative and resistant, I just need to figure out what fits my style. I will NEVER be like many of you guys, it's not me. But I do understand I need to take some similar steps.


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> I'd like to thank you all for giving me food for thought (or maybe I like to damn you for keeping me awake half the night thinking  ). Seriously, I am definitely thinking about a different approach for my website. I understand I need to be true to myself, but also make it more a selling tool. I have to figure out a balance.
> 
> If anyone wants to throw out any kind of verbiage that would set me on track, I would welcome it. And if I question what you say, it's not that I am being argumentative and resistant, I just need to figure out what fits my style. I will NEVER be like many of you guys, it's not me. But I do understand I need to take some similar steps.


Bill

I'm in the minority of folks who don't use their site as a lead generator, but rather a sales tool. Your traffic might help you decide how to make it fit your needs. I'd be happy to brainstorm.


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, look at it this way. Right now your site is selfish and egocentric. That is NOT you. Are you a customer service oriented guy that solves problems? I'm gonna guess, yes. Say that in your website. Websites are not about self promotion, they are about the customer having a problem they are trying to fix. I think clearing up the thought train you may be on is going to go a long way. 

The unfortunate reality many of us find hard to accept is that the customer couldn't care less about us. Its all about them. When I go to a store to buy a TV, I don't care about the store's overhead, the salesman's commission or what associations they may belong to. I want the best value for my money. Something I can live with. If all of us would remember how we buy and apply it to our business marketing, we would all do much better. I'm just as guilty of the me, me, me stuff. It doesn't work and it doesn't sell. 

If Scott wants to pick a page, I will pick another one and write the copy. Maybe Chris and a few others would pitch in to help Daddy Arch as well.

If it helps to clear up how strong a website is for generating leads and sales.. I will top a quarter million in website generated work alone this year. I have abandoned just about every piece of advertising I used to swear by. Referrals and repeat make up the other half of PP gross. I'm a small company but I am proud of that. Not bad for something that costs me less than $150 yr.


----------



## PatsPainting

If you need any graphics work or something along that line let me know, I usually can get something half way decent with photoshop with out pulling out my hair.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint

Great thread. 

Important subjects covered:


*How to generate the ideal lead and customer demand
*How to charge more, be more profitable
*How to market and sell though website and other media that have a quality impact and high roi.

I really like the ideas about targeting and prequalifying before you even speak with a potential customer. 

I really like the idea of the website as being about the customer instead of me. Makes alot of sense. 

Bill, I'd say like has been said that your wallcovering skills are much more specialized than painting. You seem to see it that every call you get you need to take because there isn't as much of a demand. But I think you're hearing from us that because there aren't many guys like you around that do this, that you are in even higher demand to the customer.


----------



## PatsPainting

I dunno, Should the website be about the customer of should it be about you. I think this really depends on who the customer is. If a customer has had some bad experiences in the past then they are going to want a little more info on their person they are going to invite in their house. Maybe a site that has both features integrated some how might be better. 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

Just realized but we are not seeing every thing that is on his front page. Or maybe its just me, but there is some good info there. 


This part is hidden to me on the front page. if you click and highlight you will then see it. Not sure if this was on purpose or not.



> Make your house a home with the warmth and design of a wallpaper
> installation by expert paperhanger Bill Archbald of Norfork MA. Residential wallpaper is a historical tradition in Eastern Massachusetts. Bill has been hanging wallpaper in colonial, contemporary, and traditional homes in Greater Boston MA since 1972. Free estimates. 38 years experienced paperhanger. <BR>Bill will use blankstock liner on the wall for wallpaper that require heavy duty liner. Mr Archibald is proficient with wall paper repairs, wallpaper removal, and will
> strip wallpaper before hanging new wallcoverings. <BR>
> Bill Archibald is experienced with high end wallcovering: Anaglypta embossed papers, Brunschwig et Fils, Cowtan & Tout, Cole & Son, (Cole and Son),
> Clarence House, Designers Guild, Gracie, Osborne & Little, Farrow & Ball, Fromental, Graham & Brown (Graham and Brown), Nina Campbell, Sheila Coombes, Philip Jeffries, Thibaut, Schumacher, Thybony,
> Tyler Hall, Jane Churchill, Hoarz & Trahmpz, Scalamandre, Colefax & Fowler, Arte, Anna French, Maya Romanoff, Summer Hill,
> Bradbury & Bradbury Art Wallpapers, deGournay, murals, Stark, Timorous Beasties, Candice Olson, J.R. Burrows, Trustworth Studios, Waverley, Hinson & Co,
> Gramercy, Thibaut, torn papers, York, Vahallen, and Brewster. <BR> Mr Archibald will hang untrimmed or prepasted wallpaper with equal skill and respect.<BR>
> William F. Archibald has many years experience hanging textiles, organic wallpaper such as weaves, silks, grasscloth, aka grass cloth,
> sisal, raffia, jute, hemp, and bamboo wallpapers. He can install British and French wallpapers, digital wallpaper murals, sports wall murals
> like Red Sox murals to go, retro wallpaper, torn wallpaper, vintage and antique wall paper. Vinyl Wallpaper, designer wallpaper, modern wallpaper, wallpaper border, kids murals, black and white wallpapers, damask wallpapers, wall wallpaper.
> Serving Eastern Massachusetts MA - Metrowest, South Shore, & South Coast of Mass. Norfolk County, Suffolk County,
> Middlesex County, and parts of Plymouth County, Bristol County, and Worchester County.<BR>
> 
> 
> William Archibald will satisfy all your residential wallpaper needs if you live in one of the Eastern MA towns of



Pat


----------



## TJ Paint

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, Should the website be about the customer of should it be about you. I think this really depends on who the customer is. If a customer has had some bad experiences in the past then they are going to want a little more info on their person they are going to invite in their house. Maybe a site that has both features integrated some how might be better.
> 
> Pat


Good point but, how much space is required for logos of the PDCA BBB, etc, and then to say X years exp, Licensed and insured. Don't take up too much room from info regarding if you're legit.

Pictures of projects I think would still be appropriate.


----------



## PatsPainting

TJ Paint said:


> Good point but, how much space is required for logos of the PDCA BBB, etc, and then to say X years exp, Licensed and insured. Don't take up too much room from info regarding if you're legit.
> 
> Pictures of projects I think would still be appropriate.


I don't think its so much about being legit, anyone can be legit. I just think giving a few details about your character is not a bad thing. specially if you are a truly good guy. Being down to earth and being able to show what the customer is really searching for with out all the sales bs is a good thing. 

Could not agree anymore with you on the pictures, Bill has some great ones. First thing I would do is put some sort of java script on the front page to rotate them every few seconds.

Pat


----------



## PressurePros

You should absolutely have info about you and your company. The more personal the better.. it goes onto the 'about us' page. These aren't things I am making up or pulling from a hat. Thousands of hours of reading, seminars, consulting with others both professional and those with their own experiences. Its all out there and in consensus. Its not easy to pull off, but the ones that get it right, you buy from.

On your home page you have to get into the mind of your reader. I just put myself in their place..

I'm thinking about wallpaper. Is it still in style? Show me a quote from Better and Homes and garden saying it is. Good, I believe you and I'll keep reading. Are there different types of paper? There are? Tell me a little about them and help me understand why there is a difference in the final quality. Is there a difference between hanging style? Guide me to an article you wrote about that and I will read it. Okay you got me. I want to go with paper and I understand that a liner is going to give me a better job. Now let me read a little about you. Oh you are a seasoned pro with tons of experience and give the full service of an old school owner operator? Fantastic, that's what I want and am willing to pay for it. Let me see some of your pictures, Bill. Oh, you did a Victorian home right across town. I know that place. Your credibility just went up a ton. I now know I want this guy Bill Arch to come tell me more and give me his expert opinion. I've been educated by this website that there is a right way to do this and it sounds like it is far more involved than I thought. I'll increase my budget to get it done right.

Don't make look for a web proposal form or a phone number and your website has done its job. Once Bill arrives and I see the confidence, the easy going and trustworthy manner, I am ready to sign.


----------



## daArch

You guys have given some great thoughts. I gotta read them over a few times and digest. 

One immediate question I have is for Scott, what do you mean by "Your traffic might help you decide how to make it fit your needs." ?

Ken, I can grasp, "the customer couldn't care less about us. Its all about them." I get that. 

It's starting to sink in. 

Pat, that "hidden" text is for SEO. This is a Parodi's idea and what he does on the sites he does for others. Been thinking lately to clean it up and bring it out of the closet. 

Another Parodi mantra is that a home page needs to follow the thirty second rule:

Within thirty seconds a visitor should be able to answer the following:
• Who you are
• What you do
• Where should the viewer go next
If one is not able to attract a visitor's attention and give them what they are looking for within that 30 second period, you risk losing them.

He also makes a great argument about having a home page that one needs not scroll down for more info, as it could violate the 30 second rule. The main info on a landing page needs to be within 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels long.
This is an optimum size to reduce scrolling for the majority of monitors and browsers. And with internet access via cell devices, this may get smaller. 

Like a billborad, one needs to be brief yet also poignant. But unlike a billboard, once you have their attention, they can click on menu items to quench their thirst for more info. 

I just gotta figure out how to make them thirsty.


----------



## RCP

Heidi (Warline) just posted this Google review on FB, made me think of this thrad.


> When we found Warline Painting online, their website really impressed us. Not only did the pictures and 'before and after' shots look fantastic but the work ethic that was described on the website convinced us to phone them right away. We wanted a company that would take as much pride in their work as we would have, had we done it ourselves


Warline I'm too tired to look at it tonite though.


----------



## chrisn

RCP said:


> Heidi (Warline) just posted this Google review on FB, made me think of this thrad.
> 
> 
> Warline I'm too tired to look at it tonite though.


 
That name and the image would put me off if I was looking for a painter,maybe it is a Canada thing.:laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> You guys have given some great thoughts. I gotta read them over a few times and digest.
> 
> One immediate question I have is for Scott, what do you mean by "Your traffic might help you decide how to make it fit your needs." ?


If you are using Google Analytics or equivalent, you can see alot about what is going on with your website. How many visitors, where they are from, what content is being looked at the most, etc. 

If you are getting 15 visitors per day, and have no interest in rebuilding your site to be a seo lead generator, then maybe you just give it a little makeover and use it as a sales tool - a way to qualify/educate/build trust prior to the initial meeting - where you are putting the site directly in front of prospects by sending it to them as a link. 

If you are getting 150 visitors per day, and not getting the sales results you seek, then maybe you look at how to rebuild it for conversion. The traffic is good, but conversions are not. This would point to alot of the suggestions Ken made.

My sense is that you probably arent getting alot of leads from your website. Many of us built websites years ago, around the time when it became clear that you just kind of "had to have one."

In my case, I did a full year of Google advertising in '09 and got leads that were in and around my area. I did not like the randomness of the prospects. They were not at all the kind of customers I was looking for, and I got pretty good at messing with my ads to try to attract the right demographic, at the same time customizing the site itself. It didnt fit for my business. Since switching from what felt like a passive use of my site, to a more direct method of using it as a sales tool, it has been working much better.


----------



## Wolfgang

chrisn said:


> That name and the image would put me off if I was looking for a painter,maybe it is a Canada thing.:laughing:


Looked at the site and liked it. Read Heidi's bio and she has an extensive background in public relations. I guess if anybody would know how to market themselves, she probably would.


----------



## RCP

That is a very well done website. I like the testimonials scattered throughout.


----------



## PressurePros

From the Warline site:

________________________________________________________

Inside and out, you want your home to look spectacular. A fresh new paint job is one of the most economical ways to update the look and feel of your home. Transform just one room or your entire house, and be amazed at the difference paint can make!


Painting a home – and doing it right – requires expert knowledge, skill and equipment. Our job is to make your home-transformation as easy and hassle-free as possible. From choosing the right paint to prepping your home, and through every step of our stringent quality-control process, our team of professional painting contractors have you covered.


________________________________________________________

Do you see the difference, Bill? This addresses the customers needs and sells value while still tying the "we are the ones that can give it to you" aspect. Saving money and saving time are the two biggest inducers to close a sale and Heidi hits both here. Well done.

To me, the home page still has too much "we" and "us" in it that makes it bland and boring but the overall the site is very good.


----------



## daArch

OK, are we all comfortable with this thread's new home?

Ken got me thinking about who visits my website. He said to think like a customer (visitor). Here's a partial quote of his:



> I'm thinking about wallpaper. Is it still in style? Show me a quote from Better and Homes and garden saying it is. Good, I believe you and I'll keep reading. Are there different types of paper? There are? Tell me a little about them and help me understand why there is a difference in the final quality. Is there a difference between hanging style?


I feel that the people who visit my site are searching for a paperhanger, not for information about wallcoverings, whether it is in style, types of paper, etc. And quite frankly, I do not want to use my landing page to convince people of the attributes of using paper over other options. I'm selling me, not decorating choices 

Some of these are good subjects for the blog I've been thinking about but have not felt I have enough pertinent subjects for. 

I understand how it benefits you to sell the benefits of pressure washing, but I do not see my visitors needing that approach. YES, I do need to talk to their needs, which is to find the best person to install their paper - ME. 

As you said before, I need to think like a customer. 

"I have wallpaper and I need it installed properly" is the LCD (lowest common denominator) that I am factoring to. 

With that in mind, I am thinking the gist of my homepage should be (*GIST* that will need LOTS of polish).

"You have made what I feel is the best decorating decision a homeowner can make; using wallcovering to add warmth, color, and design to your home. Wallpaper makes a house a home, congratulations on your decision. 

Wallcovering will last longer than paint (studies show the average interior paint is redone every 6 - 8 years whereas wallpaper is changed between 10 and 12 years). You want the wallcovering to be installed correctly. Bill Archibald has been installing wallpaper in fine homes in Eastern Massachusetts since 1972. In the late 80's he dropped the painting portion of his services and now concentrates on doing one craft well - Wallcovering Installations. "

blah blah blah


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I think I'm starting to lean towards scott way. I was asked by my wife what I expected my site to do. I said "to tell those that can't afford me, you can't" most my leads from my site have been beating a dead horse. However, it has bee great for those that are already sold on me. Great thread and great advise! I'm going to have to reread


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, you're on the right path. Its definitely important to establish what you want your site to do. I can understand and appreciate your stance and have a better understanding now. Everything I mentioned still holds true, it just makes your work easier to pick up from the "we already want wallpaper" stage. Much of what you have in your site is already conducive to that approach. 

When you get into the nitty gritty of process and what makes you superior, use FAB style.. feature, advantage, benefit. An example in conversational English would be:

At Archibald Designs, we use a blankstock liner under our wallpaper installations. This attention to detail adds to the quality look, feel and longevity of your wall covering. It will make your walls not only look smooth but also have a rich and finished appearance. The use of a liner is one of the things that will make your installation look professional and last longer. 

For more information about wallpaper liners visit our FAQ..


----------



## vermontpainter

Good stuff.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I just reread this thread and wanted to give Ken a big THANKS. I'm soaking this stuff in as well. It is valued advise.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

I know this thread is not about SEO, nor do I want to turn it into one, but I have to make this comment as I feel this needs to be addressed.

I would definitely get rid of that hidden text immediately. This is considered an attempt to fool the google spiders and your visitors. This is an old school tactic that may get your website de - indexed ( removed from the results ).

And you really don't need it, to have that there is really useless as its filled with a ton of keywords that nobody is searching for. Grab the words that matter ( the ones people include in their searches ) and turn into readable content for your users and you still get the SEO benefit for the spiders. 

Good Luck


----------



## daArch

Thanks for the tip So Fla,

I was informed that if one had a color background with the same color text, then that would tip off the google spiders and penalties would be assessed. However, my "hidden" text is a definite color yet "camouflaged" by the background picture of some wallpaper. Can you explain how the spiders would see this "trick".

Also, it is my understanding that text such as I have is important for designating what products I install and what towns I am targeting. Has google changed their algorithms yet again? 

thanks for the help


----------



## PatsPainting

Just checked out some of your rankings. I guess if I were looking for a wallpaper guy I would search for my areas and a wallpaper installer. 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

munchee said:


> People make the mistake of thinking that if they have a website, it will achieve it's goals without first attacking SEO. If nobody can find your website, it's not going to do anything. If it's not on the first two pages of google using relevant search terms, nobody will find it, as humans don't have the patience anymore to go past page 2 of search results, unless of course they are doing in depth research.
> 
> (link removed by mod)
> 
> 
> I disagree, Many people use a site as a sales brochure. Something they tell the customer to look at along with their estimate. This is why you put your addy on all your advertising items. Of course if its on the first two pages its better, but if its not does not mean its not doing anything.
> 
> Pat


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

PatsPainting,

More people search for "wallpaper hanger" then "wallpaper installer"

the results I believe are similar though. ( Did not check ) 

munchie, forget about 2 pages, most do go past the top 3 results on the first page.

When your talking about local business results in google, I believe the behavior is a bit different. I think people will take an extra second and look at that map list and be influenced by the reviews and star ratings.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

daArch said:


> Thanks for the tip So Fla,
> 
> I was informed that if one had a color background with the same color text, then that would tip off the google spiders and penalties would be assessed. However, my "hidden" text is a definite color yet "camouflaged" by the background picture of some wallpaper. Can you explain how the spiders would see this "trick".
> 
> Also, it is my understanding that text such as I have is important for designating what products I install and what towns I am targeting. Has google changed their algorithms yet again?
> 
> thanks for the help


First, the algorithm is constantly changing, like on a weekly basis, now these are very minor changes, they did a big change in Febuary known as the Farmer / Panda update....anyways,

IMO,the fact that your even stating that its not "hidden", but "camouflaged" is bad enough. Why even take a chance? 

The fact that G has clearly stated that they do not want to see this practice done, should make you not even want to try to barely get by.

Even more so when its truly not necessary, if you really want to have all those terms on your page, go for it, but turn into content. G loves content and lots of it.


----------



## vermontpainter

Calling Google "G" is kind of g.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Hey V,

I get that from another forum where Google is a constant subject and nobody wants to write it out each time.


----------



## Rcon

daArch said:


> Another Parodi mantra is that a home page needs to follow the thirty second rule:
> 
> Within thirty seconds a visitor should be able to answer the following:
> • Who you are
> • What you do
> • Where should the viewer go next
> If one is not able to attract a visitor's attention and give them what they are looking for within that 30 second period, you risk losing them.
> 
> He also makes a great argument about having a home page that one needs not scroll down for more info, as it could violate the 30 second rule. The main info on a landing page needs to be within 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels long.
> .


It's actually 8 seconds, so your content needs to grab a visitors attention within that amount of time (whether that be by photography, headlines etc). 

Scrolling is not a big deal, as long as it's vertical only. The 800 x 600 is very old school. Most sites today are built at a minimum width of 960px and often 1000px or more. There aren't many people (at least people who can afford to hire us) who are still using a small square monitor. Instead they are using wide screen monitors with an average size of 1680 x 1050px, so an 800 x 600 site looks very tiny on their screen. Even smaller laptops use screens with average resolution of 1280 x 1024. 

Liquid (full screen) layouts are also out.


----------



## y.painting

daArch said:


> Can you explain how the spiders would see this "trick".


If google has the algorithmic technology to do this - http://www.google.com/mobile/goggles - and they have done it pretty well, then they can most certainly "see" that the color/pattern of your background picture is masking the hidden text on that page.


----------



## daArch

And for anyone who thinks I may have not have fully taken all the suggestions to heart, believe me I have. And have basically been spending my free time understanding what was written, researching other sites, and fine tuning mine.

What I noticed is that 99.9% of the paperhanger/painter websites I visited were all "ME". Immediately extolling their experience, talents, and value. 

Just a scant few even touched upon what the visitor was feeling/thinking. 

Very interesting. After reading all of them, I REALLY began to see the benefits of what Ken was saying. 

Anyway, here's a draft of just a PORTION of what will be on my landing page. This will be the first prose they read. The camouflaged text will brought out with a similar "tone" but more in depth. I think. still working on the flow.

Any way, here's what I have. As usual be thoughtful and blunt. I'd like input on tone, message, and grammar. Please don't get hung up on the "monochromatic painted walls" line. I gotta sell paper over paint, nothing personal. 

This is still a draft. Please think like you are a HO who has just picked out wallcovering and is looking for an installer. Also, I want to appeal to designers who may need and installer for Mrs Snootbottom's home. 




> * Designers and homeowners utilize wallpaper to add texture, scale, warmth, and color to reflect personal taste. Wallcoverings contribute much more to a home's ambiance than monochromatic painted walls. It is a design choice that will create a perfect atmosphere lasting many years when installed correctly.
> 
> Having committed time, energy, and resources into choosing just the right wallcovering, it deserves to be installed by a dedicated and competent professional.
> 
> Bill Archibald is a trained experienced wallcovering installer serving Eastern Massachusetts. He concentrates on doing one craft well - installing fine wallcoverings. Bill started hanging in 1972 as part of his painting business, but since 1989 wallpaper has been his only business.
> 
> Bill understands the nuances of pattern placement to achieve the optimum aesthetics, he knows the importance of a properly prepared surface to assure reliable adhesion yet easy removal when the time eventually comes, and he continually updates his knowledge of products, equipment, and techniques by constant communication within the national wallcovering community.
> 
> He looks forward to visiting you to provide a free estimate as you plan to make your house a home with wallpaper*


----------



## PressurePros

Bill as per your PM:

Reading what you wrote here, with the formatting the way you have it, I really do like it. I have rewritten an alternate text to give you some other ideas on wording that are perhaps a little less vocabulary driven. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More and more homeowners are realizing that the texture, warmth, and colors of wallpaper can create a personalized statement in their home. A properly chosen wall covering can give your home more ambiance than simply painting your walls. When installed correctly, you will enjoy years of durable and decorative beauty.

Having committed your time, energy, and resources into choosing the right paper, you deserve to have it installed by a dedicated and competent professional. Bill Archibald is a trained and experienced installer serving Eastern Massachusetts. He concentrates on doing one craft well - installing fine wallcoverings. Bill started his journey as a paper hanger in 1972 as an added service in his painting business, but since 1989, has dedicated himself exclusively to this craft.

Bill's 35+ years of experience is passed onto his customers and shows in the quality of his work. 
• He understands the nuances of pattern placement to achieve professional looking results.
• He will make sure your walls are properly prepared so that the wallpaper stays put, but also remains simple to remove when the time comes for changing your decor.

If you are ready to turn your home's walls into a warm and inviting canvas but still have questions or concerns, Bill is happy to provide you with an in-home, no hassle, FREE consultation.


----------



## daArch

WOW :notworthy:

Thank you Ken. THANK YOU

Me? Penning a bit of prose that perhaps may be considered a tad too much driven by vocabulary ???? Who woulda thunk ???









You edited it VERY well !! I will read it again later and prolly use the bulk of it, verbatim. 

The last sentence, however, will mention only estimates, I don't want/need to encourage more people to ask for my decorative advice or if I think "this wallpaper" is appropriate for "this area". 

again,

THANK YOU


----------



## PressurePros

You're welcome, Bill. Glad I could help out.


----------



## RCP

Good stuff Ken, you have a real knack for that!


----------



## daArch

*Epiphany, kind of*

Thinking about and exercising all the thoughts offered here, I am realizing an invaluable tool a website can be. A tool that can not be used by a flyer, post card, billboard, and most every other media.

With the correct wording and presentation of one's business and approach, the prospective customer will see that you have a complete understanding of what it takes to satisfy their "wants", and not just the rudimentary ability of being a competent technician. You are empathetic to their stress of redecorating and will do all you can to relieve it. 

Now, during that first meeting, the HO feels at ease because you understand the emotional investment in the redecorating process. This will cause communication to proceed on a higher and trusting level. 

The illegals, weekend warriors, student pro's, and hobbyists can never be in a position to make the HO feel totally at ease. And that confidence in you is invaluable.


----------



## vermontpainter

_"Your guests will spill their Scotch admiring Bill's installation..."_


----------



## daArch

vermontpainter said:


> _"Your guests will spill their Scotch admiring Bill's installation..."_


(OH, I so resisted an answer)

_And Bill will be on the floor catching the spillage_


----------



## PressurePros

Perfectly summed up, Bill. Once you get the marketing angle down, selling becomes much easier, you can just be yourself (knowledgable of your craft). Once you close more sales, you can charge more. Once you are getting more money for jobs, this whole thing becomes much more enjoyable and manageable. Simple in concept, maybe a little difficult to achieve for some, but it sounds like you have had the epiphany. 

Now on to phase 2. (You didn't think it would be that easy, did you?) You take the selling text and analyze it for keywords that you want to rank for. You don't have to go crazy but mentioning the keywords/phrases and what cities (and zip codes) you serve at the bottom of your page helps local ranking. Use down time to learn about text phrase hyperlinking, write some articles that link back to your page, properly title your pages to include the keywords you want to rank for and now Google also believes you are the expert in your local area and will reward you with more visitors via higher page results. When you get ambitious, start a blog (Merchant Circle is a good place to start one) and within a few months you will enjoy the fruits. 

It sucks, for lack of a more articulate way to put it, that we have to go through all of this but the market has changed dramatically. Its go digital or go home. If you take the time now, you won't have to ponder later on what ads you are going to have to run to make the phone ring. It never stops ringing.


----------



## vermontpainter

This came up in another thread recently, the idea of marketing exactly what it is that you are capable of delivering.


----------



## daArch

@ Ken
I'm going through the stage two. The time involved and the energy level to learn does suck, especially with my attention span AND being a little long in the tooth.

@ Scott
That was on my mind. All these puzzle pieces fit together. You accomplish much of this on your website

If I can meld yours and Ken's approach, I'll be happy.


----------



## RCP

Ken was kind enough to post his thoughts up for the blog, great stuff Ken, thanks.


----------



## WarlinePainting

Sorry for the late entry guys. I only just found this thread today and just now took the time to read it fully and discovered I am a case study. Completely flattered and thanks for the compliments.

There is not much I can add to what has been written here because Ken is dead right - it is always about the customer. 

And it is a ton of work. The idea that your website is like a brochure is long gone.

I literally have a year's worth of changes, additions, strategies, marketing, improvements in the pipeline for our website. Our website is 6 months old. We were living quite comfortably off of new home construction work and referrals until the recession, HST (vat tax) and a few other world crisis took hold and we needed to change our game. 

Want to know the biggest change my website has made for our business? I close on average of half of all of our estimates now. I am no longer working as hard to sell a customer on who we are and why we are better. My website does that for me. Plus, one look at the site and you know we are not a low cost painter so it does a good job of weeding out the customers I don't want before they waste my time on an estimate.

Ken, you are incredibly generous with your time and knowledge and an asset to this forum. Threads like this are exactly why I stick around.

Cheers to a great community.


----------



## WarlinePainting

I am also in complete agreement with Ken's analysis of our homepage. It is the weakest link on our site and our bounce rate proves it. The plan is to revamp it for the Fall and re-work messaging and design. Your website should be a never ending work in progress. Google loves that and so do customers. 

BTW - Warline comes from WARren nyLINE (my husband's name). Nope, it probably wasn't the perfect choice for a painting company name but in the end, it is just a word and you can make almost any name work if you brand it right.


----------



## jtea858

*leads from your site*

I just implemented this pop up script. The video auto plays and the contact form is under it. Its time to start getting more aggressive in getting leads and increasing conversions! :thumbup:

http://homeremodelingseattle.com/


----------



## daArch

SHEEEET, I gotta get back to work implementing the changes, instead of hanging out here. 

But I'm beat.


----------



## PressurePros

Bill, you're site copy turned out very well! 

I mean that but I am also agitating another necro picture. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

Personally, I think its cool to see some of the old posts of former members who moved on.


----------

